# Briawell 2019 waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thought it was about time to start a waiting room. I have 4 does due mid- late January
3 to this buck:








His name is Pharlap. He has 25% Pygmy genetics. His dam was an amazing doe. I bought her with him at foot. She was a well built doe with amazing width and length. A little straight in her back legs but a good udder. His first kids have been born recently with my ex to his boers and mini boers. They are stunning kids with amazing bone and width

The does that I have doe to him are:
Phoebe. This will be her 2nd kidding and she is 3 and a 1/2








Stella. Same as phoebe. Second kidding and only 2 days younger than phoebe








And my wild child Cinnamon. This is her first kidding. She turned 2 in September









The last doe I bought in kid. Her name is Brooke. She has been here a few weeks and doesn't quite trust me yet so not great photo. She is just turned 5 years and I believe this is her 3rd kidding, maybe 4th.









I need to double check the buck she is in kid with. Having a Mind blank


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The buck Brooke is in kid to as a kid himself. He is now almost 3 will have to find a uodated photo. His name is Bruce almighty


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh and I am hoping Gretal is in kid due in 4- 4 1/2 months time. This is her few weeks ago








And at a show a few months back in milk









She is in kid to my 50% ND buck Howie


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pharlap is a handsome buck. I like the pairing with the pretty elf Phoebe.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Pharlap is a handsome buck. I like the pairing with the pretty elf Phoebe.


Yes I think they will make nice babies.. even though they are all oops ones ‍♀ he is owned by my friend now and my does have been staying there. Well he decided he was a fence jumper and got in and bred 90% of the does there  it was fine with Stella and cinnamon as cinnamon was planning to be bred around then to him and Stella hasn't kidded in over a year so not to much stress on her. Fleas last kids are now only 7-8 months old so will be 9 months between when she kids again so she will be getting a big holiday now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Stella has kidded twins (boy and girl) on the 13/1 and then Brooke and a single girl 16/1! 
Gretal has recycled so I will now wait till June to breed her. Flea I'm hoping will kid late Jan/ early feb. and I am unsure if cinnamon is in kid or not. 








Stella and her twins. Luckily now the twins are feeding both sides so her udder has evened up beautifully









Brooke's little girl at just 40 mins old! I am in love with this little girl.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Glad Stella getting her "groove" back.lol Brooke's doeling is adorable.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Stella is a beautiful girl! Sweet babies all around!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Adorable! Are those cute little wattles I see on stellas kid? Cute, cute, cute:inlove:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice additions to your herd. The twins are adorable, like the waddles and the black doe kid is drop dead gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cuteness everywhere...oh my you must be ecstatic! Congratulations!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes Stella's little boy got the jackpot! Blue eyes, toggles, elf ears  Stella's little girl is all attitude! Keeps her momma busy that's for sure. Brooke's girl is so sweet and calm and makes Brooke's life easy. 
I am super ecstatic! They are just perfect (maybe a little bias) ️








Brooke and baby Arya









Little Jamie is the poser









Cersei (name suits her perfectly )









"Ok one cuddle photo is ok"








"Enough now"








"Hooman seriously!"









Arya cuddles








I love this photo I got of Jamie with his momma


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cuteness overload! I'm gonna be honest. Cersei kinda looks like a mini llama. Super cute mini llama though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Cuteness overload! I'm gonna be honest. Cersei kinda looks like a mini llama. Super cute mini llama though!


That's what I was aiming for  so I'm glad that she looks like one!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW - those are some very nice babies,that white blue eyed boy are Awesome. Awesome lil kidz :kid3::kid2::kid::rungoat:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> WOW - those are some very nice babies,that white blue eyed boy are Awesome. Awesome lil kidz :kid3::kid2::kid::rungoat:


Thank you I am very happy with them! Although I have now picked up a fault in my little boy which means he will be a wether. Just not 100% happy with his front legs they ever so slightly toe out so I don't want to sell him as a buck when there are better out there.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

wish we were closer I'd buy him just because lol


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Our little boy found a perfect pet home with another wether. He went onto a bottle perfectly and off to his new home! 
And then on Friday afternoon my beautiful Phoebe gave birth to a beautiful little girl  she is like a chocolate frosted grey on her head and a rose grey through her body plus Swiss! Her colouring shows so much better in person but here is Olenna


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty little imp! Can you email her to me?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

AWWW Lil Alien geught! Aussiesome!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Congrats on the wonderful little babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Olenna is beautiful


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm so happy with my 3 girls I don't want to part with any of them! Of course I have no rush to decide either. They need to be at least 3-4 months old to wean. Thinking 6 months is better and will decide then who stays. I already have a doe from Flea that is 10 months old and now Olenna.. practically one of the 3 needs to go. My plan would be to sell the older daughter once she kids in 2020.. Brooke's daughter Arya is I think the best conformation. I may sell Brooke next year and keep Arya. Then there is Stella and Cersei. I won't sell Stella so might sell Cersei or keep both... I don't really know what to do  at least I don't have a lack of feed problem. 15 acres for 20 goats and the grass in 1/2 the paddock is taller than the goats! The other half is nearly all knee high for them because I got it cut. I told myself I would keep my numbers under 25.. maybe 30.. this is becoming harder than I thought it would


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL sounds like you might want to keep them for grass mowing services


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That sounds rough! All of the emotional with your doelings is why my wife does not want to breed our does. She said having them as pets without the heartache of worrying which and where the offspring go is best for her.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes this is true. I always try and find the best homes for my babies that I sell and now I am breeding a lot less too as I don’t want to keep having to give up the babies or moms. They become part of my family. I guess a big part is I am still a breeding stud, even though much smaller and less often breeding but if a doe or buck isn’t up to standard they do need to go as pets (except flea ‍♀ - but she always produces much better than herself) and I often have other breeders requesting my goats and I know they are good homes so there is that side too now that my name is out there and I have good show results,


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Most definetly have them go to the best homes.
I did not understand the shows until I got on this forum. I thought it was just a "look at me" type thing. NOW I know differently and wish everyone who is showing the best wishes for their breeding goals and accomplishments!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The 3 girls are growing up beautifully. Strong healthy girls the moms were penned and hand fed for the first 10-14 days of the kids being born. Given unlimited grassy hay and oaten hay plus handful chaff and goat pellets a day. Now all moms and bubs are out in the paddock with the herd and loving the space! The moms are just on pasture and minerals now and gaining weight and feeding their babies easy. I have only needed to worm flea since kidding which I think is good. She hasn’t been wormed since 3 months before she moved down here even with all the stress of moving 2000km and spending over a week on transport. I wormed her as she was a little pale. Like mid range famancha scale. 
My main concern is I have never raised my kids in a open paddock and worry they will be feral. I sit in the paddock every day with my herd and the others all come and will sit with me but at this stage 2 of the babies just avoid me. Fleas girl will walk up


----------

